# Stories with planetary consciousness



## BronzeOracle (Feb 7, 2015)

Does anyone know any fantasy or SF stories with a planetary consciousness or awareness?  I'm interested in how such a being comes into being, how it is connected with and interacts with other lifeforms, particularly sentient lifeforms, on its world.  

I know there's the Gaea-like god in Avatar and I remember a story from the manga Stardust Memories.  Anything else?


----------



## Devor (Feb 7, 2015)

I know there's Mogo, from Green Lantern.  I don't know enough about the character to answer your questions, but here's the link for you:

Mogo - Green Lantern Wiki - DC Comics, Hal Jordan, Green Lantern Corps

I do know he can speak to the people on him, and also through his Green Lantern power ring.


----------



## Hainted (Feb 7, 2015)

Ego the living planet from Marvel comics is the first to spring to mind. The trope is called Genius Loci and TV Tropes has a whole list of them Main/Genius Loci - Television Tropes & Idioms.


----------



## Mythopoet (Feb 7, 2015)

Foundation and Empire by Isaac Asimov
Nemesis by Isaac Asimov
Solaris by Stanislaw Lem

Those are the ones I can think of. There are probably a lot more but I'm not a big sci fi reader.


----------



## Penpilot (Feb 7, 2015)

I think Final Fantasy the movie deals with something along these lines.


----------



## BronzeOracle (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks everyone!  Ah Solaris - I liked the film with George Clooney, it was a nice change in SF from typical action based stories.  Has anyone seen the earlier movie?


----------

